# new stove acting up help!



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm  having a problem with my brand new Ashley 5660 burning out. Installed it ran fine for a few days now it keeps burning out. And when it is running has a crappy flame and puts out not much heat at all. Only thing i did from when it was running fine tell it started acting up is vacuum out the ash. help!


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

it was throwing E3 codes after shutting down but now not even doing that. It just shuts down and burns out.


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 31, 2014)

Sounds like something isn't closed all the way and tripping the vacuum switch.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

ajusted latches on door. They are so tight that if i do any more feel like i will bend the latches trying to get them closed. And the bottem ash pan is all closed up snug. And i have not even opend it yet.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

when i get home i will try to get a video of what its doing and post it.


----------



## Dpopps (Oct 31, 2014)

Did you get this stove at tsc?


----------



## Mealie38 (Oct 31, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> I'm  having a problem with my brand new Ashley 5660 burning out. Installed it ran fine for a few days now it keeps burning out. And when it is running has a crappy flame and puts out not much heat at all. Only thing i did from when it was running fine tell it started acting up is vacuum out the ash. help!


----------



## Mealie38 (Oct 31, 2014)

There`s an air intake pipe inside stove,try adjusting butterfly on it,they come from factory fully open.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

yes at tsc DPopps


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

and played with that last night did not help at all


----------



## Dpopps (Oct 31, 2014)

I was looking at them the other day. maybe I should cross them off my list? I also could not find the manufactures website for the specs on them? They did look really nice in the store.


----------



## Mealie38 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did you take the burn pot out? First time I cleaned my Ashley 5660 it started running crappy.
 I noticed the rope gasket  on the burn pot was hanging down and wasn't sealing correctly.Had to reseal it.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

i will let u know if it was my fault or stoves once i figure out whats going on


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Oct 31, 2014)

yes but not tell after it started acting up


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 1, 2014)

Have you had time to try anything?


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 1, 2014)

Think i got it figured out. I did not have exhauste pipe from pellet stove sealed up good. So was sucking air in and messing up the exhauste flow. We will see if its still running when i get home from work. Hope thats all the problem was.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 1, 2014)

well it burned for about four hours and then shut down and displayed a E3 error. Any one know why that could be?


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 1, 2014)

Didn't think tractor supply would do anything for me. Just figured they would just tell me to contact manufacturer. And i have not really done any bush remedies as you call them. I only thing i have done is sealed up exhauste better with high temp silicone like your supposed to any way when you install it.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 1, 2014)

So far i think it has just been  my rookie installation mistakes that has been the problem. I feel like no one now days will do anything for you if they are not the ones who installed it. They always make you call the manufacturers.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 1, 2014)

And i have been working ten hour days. So i have not been home with the stove during business hours to call them to trouble shoot it.


----------



## pell it (Nov 1, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> well it burned for about four hours and then shut down and displayed a E3 error. Any one know why that could be?


 
What does the owners manual say for the E3 code? My US Stove 5660 manual is different than the Ashley one. Is it proof of fire?


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 1, 2014)

Thats another thing i need to ask manufacturer about. My manual that came with it is for last year's model (i know because my boss has it) and this years model has a new digital thermostat and read out. So it dose not tell me what a E3 error is.


----------



## Mealie38 (Nov 1, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> Thats another thing i need to ask manufacturer about. My manual that came with it is for last year's model (i know because my boss has it) and this years model has a new digital thermostat and read out. So it dose not tell me what a E3 error is.


----------



## Mealie38 (Nov 1, 2014)

I have the same exact stove.Hope the pdf opens for the error codes.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 1, 2014)

Ok cool thanks for the help!


----------



## pell it (Nov 1, 2014)

Does the blower speed change when you change heat levels? It seems like it is stuck on the lowest heat setting and the fire is burning out due to too much air/not enough pellet feed so the proof of fire switch is shutting the stove down. I had to change my POF switch from a 140 degree F to a 120 degree one so the stove would tolerate a lower burn temp.

what brand of pellets are you burning? Try closing the damper butterfly all the way(it only blocks half the pipe anyway). If you are comfortable with tinkering, you can jump across the POF contacts and see if the stove runs longer. Do not leave the switch bypassed any longer than a controlled test!!

I am not familiar with the new control panel. Does it need a jumper on the thermostat connector or something similar? That may keep it in the lowest pilot burn no matter the heat level setting.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 1, 2014)

yes blower speeds up when turn up temp. They are some local made pellets that all my friend's with pellet stove suggested cuz said they are best burning ones around. I will look in to your info. But think i got the burning out figured out. Did not have exhauste sealed up all the way on stove so was letting inside air in to the stove. But still gotta figure out the E3 thing.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Owen1508 (Nov 3, 2014)

Robert I can e-mail you the correct OM if you want.  Also call our tech support line.  You don't HAVE to be by the stove they can run though some things with you you can try when you get home and always call back.  800-750-2723  ext 5050


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for all your help every one. I think everything is good now. Been running for two days now with out missing a beat. I think the E3 error was because wife let it get two low on pellets when i was at work. I came home and checked to make sure nothing was stuck in auger then filled it up and started it up and has been running fine.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 3, 2014)

Owen1508 said:


> Robert I can e-mail you the correct OM if you want.  Also call our tech support line.  You don't HAVE to be by the stove they can run though some things with you you can try when you get home and always call back.  800-750-2723  ext 5050


that would be awsome if you could email me that. Robert_Nestle@hotmail 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Owen1508 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok great to hear that.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

Well it ran ok for a few weeks but now its doing the same ol crap! Was thinking maybe it needed cleaned so cleaned it out real good. And have not got it to fire up and run good im a couuple of days. Yesterday it shut down like 9 times with a E3 error.  Help


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

its only 24 today and noe heat!


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

pellet stove:


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

that is all i can get for a flame that is number 3 setting


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

and i have tried every setting and tried the air intake in every position you can think of.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

when you first turn it up get a nice flame going like this but then burn down to hardly any flame then eventually burns out 
pellet stove:


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

after a minute or so looks like this again 
pellet stove:


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

having it on #5 setting is the only way i can get it to burn for any amount of time but will still burn out and show a E3 ERROR


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert. Somebody spoke about drilling out all the holes in our burn pot to 1/4 because his stove was not getting enough air. I have the same stove and have been thinking about this also. Although my stove dosent burn out it does get the flame low. I see in the video a large amount of ash around your pellet chute and top of burn pot. My stove looks nothing like that as far as ash and im burning crap green supremes.. although i do get alot of ash and clinkers i have to clean my stove daily. Your def having an air issue if it keeps burning out. And the burn pot seems to be the culprit. Im thinking of buying a second burn pot to test the bigger hole theroy as mentioned.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 16, 2014)

You should also try  diffrent bag of pellet brand to see if thats the issue. After ignition a fire needs only fuel and air to continue to burn. One of those two is causing your problems


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

ok thanks. im thinking its a air issue also because all my freinds with pellet stoves said these are the best ones around. My boss has the same stove as me but its last year model with out the new thermostat. And his is burning them just fine. They are good hard wood pellets. That burn very well with no crap in burn pot 100% burn.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yours is the model with legs correct. Why is there so much ash under the pellet chute like that. We both have the exact same model. New style control and everything. Is your burn pot seated correctly. That dosent look right at all in the video. Maybe im seeing something diffrent.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

yes its that one. It does need cleaned didn't clean it yesterday.  And idk it always biulds up a little in that spot.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 16, 2014)

Something isnt seated or something. Theres a one inch gap between the fake brick and the burn pot.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 16, 2014)

Supposed to be a q 1inch gap


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

I think that is just the video making it look that way. Because when i cleaned it out the day before yesterday i made sure the burn pot was pushed down and seated well. Because i remember reading that could make it not burn right.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

cleaned the stove out and this is my gap on my burn pot. I double check and made sure was fully seated.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

and this is the stove i have


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

LordmetalZ28 said:


> Yours is the model with legs correct. Why is there so much ash under the pellet chute like that. We both have the exact same model. New style control and everything. Is your burn pot seated correctly. That dosent look right at all in the video. Maybe im seeing something diffrent.


how do you have yours vented?


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> how do you have yours vented?


1ft section directly out of the back thru the thimble into the tee the 13ft straight up thru the roof. I have the same exact stove  purchased this year


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 16, 2014)

My boss has one from last year. With out the thermostat. And he has it vented right threw the wall. With a turn down. And that's how i have mine but his runs good and mine isn't. Starting to think maybe i need to add some more to my vent. Get it up in the air more.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> My boss has one from last year. With out the thermostat. And he has it vented right threw the wall. With a turn down. And that's how i have mine but his runs good and mine isn't. Starting to think maybe i need to add some more to my vent. Get it up in the air more.


I do know the vent needs some vertical rise


----------



## Owen1508 (Nov 17, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> My boss has one from last year. With out the thermostat. And he has it vented right threw the wall. With a turn down. And that's how i have mine but his runs good and mine isn't. Starting to think maybe i need to add some more to my vent. Get it up in the air more.


Yeah it needs 3-4 feet of vertical


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes thinking for sure thats my problem! Because we got a bunch of snow and it would not burn for crap. But went out and shoveled snow away from around the vent and started burning better so gotta go get some more pipe i guess. And when it was burning good we had no snow. So thinking the more snow we got the less flow it got so burned worse and worse.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow..


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 17, 2014)

To low


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

can some one show me a picture of the proof of fire switch think that is whats messing up on my stove


----------



## Jigger (Nov 23, 2014)

Hope this helps you out.
http://www.manualslib.com/manual/26...-Ashley-Pellet-Stove-5500.html?page=17#manual


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

Added more pipe so my exhauste is around 4' and think it made it worse! This thing is really making me mad! It will burn good for like a week then for no reason start burning like crap.  It just starts shutting off with a E3 error. And the last couple days only way i can get it to burn at all is have it cranked up on #4 and still shuts down and only has a very small flame for such a high heat setting.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

mine is vented just like this. Are you guys sealing the joints on your twist lock pipe?


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 23, 2014)

Robert if i was in your shoes my next step would be to replace the burn pot gasket and try 1 bag of diffrent pellets


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

I  have tried everything everyone has told me to try still no luck cant get it to run consistently.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 23, 2014)

You did just get this new from the store right? I would take it back and get a new one.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 23, 2014)

New burn pot gasket? New pellets? Just out of curiosity what pellets are you running


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

The gasket is sealed up and not loose or anything. And guess i could try a different bag of pellets. But my three freinds with pellet stoves are running these pellets and love them. Say they are the best ones they have burned. And my one friend has last years model of this stove and burning these and has not a problem one.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 23, 2014)

How often do you clean the pot Truthfully i have to vaccum mine daily to keep it running good


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

i have had it for a few months


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Dpopps (Nov 23, 2014)

If it was fine for a month and then starts acting up, There must be something wrong with it. If it where me I would take it back to tsc and get a new one. I be leave once a lemon always a lemon.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

Check it every day. Never any build up in it. These pellets have a 100% burn super good burning pellets.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

It burns good for a five or six days then burns like crap for five or six days fight with it the entire time.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

Do you guys think ts would take it back after this long?


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 23, 2014)

I would speak to a manager directly. Make the aware of your situation first


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

I know im sick of it thats for sure! And my family is freezing! And that's why i got this so we did not have to freeze to afford heat.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 23, 2014)

I would hope they would help you. There are a large company, just talk to a manager tell them whats been going on and try to be nice, but let them know you tried many things and are tired of it. most big stores like that have a 90 day policy.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

Ok i guess i will give it a try because im at a loss.


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 23, 2014)

I had the same dilema but mine would stay running but just short of dying out after a great first day, even set on higher levels. I tried a lot of things over a day or two and then I pulled the auger again and cleaned everything well and then sprayed the auger with a dry film lubricant and buffed the inside of the auger tube with it as well. Done both 3-4 times and re assembled. I theorized it might have had some factory oils in this assembly originally so it was worth a try it is still going with  no problems since. I did file and clean up some burrs on the auger that last time, particularly one on the tip of the last flute before it drops the pellets, it had a nasty grinding job to bevel the end but it was ground the wrong direction and rolled up a nasty burr to rip on the pellets just before they fell.  The build up of ash below the chute was from what I think was the grinding of pellets into a ton of fines instead of them flowing through the auger and just dropping whole. Mine still accumulates some but takes longer than before, I think they come out of the bags now. I am trying the TSC pellets now to see if this helps, so far so good. What i determined was causing low flame was the pellets were just wrapping around the auger and not moving along it, just wrapped up and going around in circles with minimal through put and a lot of what did go through was getting ground up and destroyed so as not to make good fire building material. My dealers stove has no fines laying on the floor of the chute by comparison so I think there is some polishing goes on with a little time as well. My first ton came from his same stock. So ??? No problems since. A lot of extra fines on the chute is always a sign of chewed up pellets or ones with heavy fines included.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

you have the same stove as me? this years model ?


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine is last years model with the side controls, but they are the same inside mechanically, I looked at one like yours today


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 23, 2014)

Give me a ring, I sent my number in a conversation message, better not leaving out here on the net for ever


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 23, 2014)

whats a good time to call you tomorrow getting kinda late and im getting ready for bed. Gotta get up early  for work.


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 23, 2014)

about anytime, I am up and goin by 7 so anytime after that is good


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 24, 2014)

This makes perfect sense roberrt. Because i do remember commenting and saying something was wrong with all that build up behind the burn pot. Now that i think about it i get alot of fines down my chute but nothing like you guys do.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes now that he says this i think for this is my problem. But for as much as i spent on it dont think i should have to do all that after a month of burning. Im going to see if tractor supply will let be return it. Then if not guess im digging in to the auger.


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't blame you, it is an hour job if you have to do it though. Have to remove the two screws that allow you to pull the intake air tube out and then two more allow you to pull the auger. I also used some high temp grease on my bushings since I have read of some cases of very early failure.  In the end it is worth a try since your install probably is tied to a thimbal location on your wall.  I also think the guys that have great luck with these, probably are using a pellet that gets along well with this auger by nature.  I say an hour but with a cordless screw gun you could cut it in half. I think these TSC pellets would have never caused a problem they feed so nice compared to the 4 ton of easy heat premiums I have stuck myself with.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

well im gonna see what tractor supply says and then go from thier. Lets just hope i wont have to give you a call. But if i do will be later tonight after i get off work.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

are the pellets your talking about you have longer?


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 24, 2014)

I'll have to look at them better this eve. They are maybe no longer but much more consistent looking and less broken up


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

ok thanks


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 24, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> Think i got it figured out. I did not have exhauste pipe from pellet stove sealed up good. So was sucking air in and messing up the exhauste flow. We will see if its still running when i get home from work. Hope thats all the problem was.


That makes no sense since the exhaust is under POSITIVE PRESSURE.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 24, 2014)

When the fire goes out, do you have a pile of unburned pellets in the fire box?  If no, then you're not feeding enough pellets for a number of reasons.  If yes, then your burn air is insufficient.  That would be my first two places to look since E3 means you never reached a high enough temp to turn on the room blower.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

im 99.9% its been the auger the entire time. After talking with Doug Doty about his problem. And adter the little playing around with it this AM i did before leaving for work. And in unburned pellets in pot when fire goes out.


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 24, 2014)

I was having some 10 second on cycles set on high that the auger was running and I had nothing drop other than ground up pellet crums as opposed to the dealer demo dropping pellets pretty consistently so I decided it was auger based. I got the tune up ideas offline from someone else. If you decide to polish up the auger, remember the pushing side of the flutes do all the work. Don't hesitate to try diff. Pellets, some burn great but your auger might not like em.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 24, 2014)

Doug. Can you post photos of the step by step repairs. Id like to check mine


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 24, 2014)

LordmetalZ28 said:


> Doug. Can you post photos of the step by step repairs. Id like to check mine


Sorry, no pics but I did go back and edit my post of what I done with more details. I'd have to take it all back apart to take pictures !! Maybe if I am in there again.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 24, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> im 99.9% its been the auger the entire time. After talking with Doug Doty about his problem. And adter the little playing around with it this AM i did before leaving for work. _And in unburned pellets in pot when fire goes out_.


It sounds like you have unburned pellets in the pot when it goes out, so why would you try to put more pellets in the pot????????  You're not burning the pellets you have, which means you don't have enough air flowing through the pot.  You should be looking at why that is!  Plugged exhaust path, vacuum leaks, air bypassing the burn pot holes, etc.
IMHO you are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

whoops that was supposed to say no unburned pellets in pot when it goes out.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

im getting 100% burn on pellets in pot.


----------



## Dpopps (Nov 24, 2014)

Is there a chance something is wrong with the computer? Where is it working right when it wants to.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

at first thats what starting to think but after talking to Doug Doty think it my auger thats the problem


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

Doug Doty said:


> I had the same dilema but mine would stay running but just short of dying out after a great first day, even set on higher levels. I tried a lot of things over a day or two and then I pulled the auger again and cleaned everything well and then sprayed the auger with a dry film lubricant and buffed the inside of the auger tube with it as well. Done both 3-4 times and re assembled. I theorized it might have had some factory oils in this assembly originally so it was worth a try it is still going with  no problems since. I did file and clean up some burrs on the auger that last time, particularly one on the tip of the last flute before it drops the pellets, it had a nasty grinding job to bevel the end but it was ground the wrong direction and rolled up a nasty burr to rip on the pellets just before they fell.  The build up of ash below the chute was from what I think was the grinding of pellets into a ton of fines instead of them flowing through the auger and just dropping whole. Mine still accumulates some but takes longer than before, I think they come out of the bags now. I am trying the TSC pellets now to see if this helps, so far so good. What i determined was causing low flame was the pellets were just wrapping around the auger and not moving along it, just wrapped up and going around in circles with minimal through put and a lot of what did go through was getting ground up and destroyed so as not to make good fire building material. My dealers stove has no fines laying on the floor of the chute by comparison so I think there is some polishing goes on with a little time as well. My first ton came from his same stock. So ??? No problems since. A lot of extra fines on the chute is always a sign of chewed up pellets or ones with heavy fines included.


think this is whats going on with what i observed this AM before i came to work


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 24, 2014)

One last thing we are finding important, This model stove is sensitive to feeding pellets into the auger when low on pellets. There is one small reference to it in the manual but it is a much bigger deal that the book makes it out to be. Once we start to run down as we would like to so we can fill less often our flame starts getting smaller as a result of less weight in the hopper pushing pellets into the auger inlet area. It is a bit inconvenient as we try to fill up as seldom as possible to lessen the dust factor in the house.

Doug...


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

yes i have noticed that! Doug Doty


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

Actually now that you mentioned it  thats when i first started noticing my stove acting up. When i was at work my wife would let it get low on pellets and it would take a day or so of playing around with it tell it would burn good again. That makes me think even more so that it has been a feed issue the entire time!


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 24, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 24, 2014)

Not that anyone asked but here is my stove now set on #1,  #3, and  #5 for comparison.  At one time before the mods and TSC pellets the flame would not climb out of the burn and make itself visible in the pot and would die back to look like this #1 video, even set on #5. The last video is on #5 even though I did not say. My flame does vary up and down some and is never completely consistent but these videos are the average for each. And ya, I am bored this evening and have nothing better to do, I could go out and split and stack some wood....... oops, forgot don't have to ever !! do that again


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish mine would even burn like yours does on #1! Im lucky if i can get a flame that size ob #5 right now!


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 24, 2014)

on


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 26, 2014)

As a disappointing update !! 

My augers super tune deal is only marginally better after a week of running. This is telling me de-burring might have helped some but the majority of the help was coming from the Dry Lube that I coated the auger and tube with. It ran great for most of the week and had started to slow down just a bit when I decided to test some different pellets from TSC that were fantastic.   After they were gone I went back to my Easy Heat premium pellets and it has slowed further now. I  ran on high last night, it consumed it's normal 40 lbs in 10 hours on that setting but the fire was just not there, up and down all the time. It would build to 90% of expected then die out as far as hiding in the bottom of the burn pot at times and I wondered if it would keep running or experience a long enough period of poor feeding and shut down. Here is the kicker, it consumes the pellets !! at the normal rate but it appears to just grind them up and the grounds coming out just don't produce heat compared to burning the pellets when they fall out of the chute whole. I want an auger that can eat all pellets even if they don't put out quite as much heat, I could deal with that but watching it go from big fire to almost dead a million times this winter ain't gonna be fun.  Easy to blame the pellets but will other stoves eat them just fine, I would surly think so ?? this is what I cannot figure out on my own ??? 

I would not be experiencing this at all with the other pellets and that is fine but I understand, even popular brand pellets vary and sooner or later I am going to be in this situation again with this stove if it won't eat certain types. I can burn through my 3.5 remaining tons with disgust this winter and get by but gonna make for a disheartening first year of pellet heat. 

Lesson learned I guess, is to test pellet lots every time before you buy by the ton ?? These worked great for the first 24 to 36 hours and I stumbled across a semi local Harman dealer that used them exclusively so i jumped on 3 additional tons when I got home on the last day of a $200/ton sale and hear is where I am when I no more than got home with them.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 26, 2014)

well looks like i will be shopping around for pellets! I only have about a half a ton of these.


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 26, 2014)

Ya, I thought you would want to know !! 

I just done a thorough vacuuming and restarting on the garbage pellets now. My only hope of reprieve at this point is i have half a ton i have been running and the next 3 ton after are from a different seller and there is a possibility my dealer sold me his year olds and the next 3 are new and might work better. Either way I have heat coming out of my stove, even if it is not what it should be and i am getting more pellet wise with each lesson learned. 

Schooled at hard knocks and mistakes and you never graduate. !!


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 26, 2014)

what do the pellets look like that worked best for you


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 26, 2014)

I am headed to get another bag to analyze for reference, I will post pictures of both later this evening. But from memory, " not saying much "  they are not that different.


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 26, 2014)

I am using these in mine, no problems so far with feed issues from them, the ones in the white bag are my so called 'shoulder pellets', they produce the least heat, Nature's Own burn hot.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 26, 2014)

can we get some pics of the pellets them self?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 26, 2014)

It sounds like the pellets might have gotten damp and are falling apart.  I wonder, as you said, if they've been sitting around outside since last year's season.


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 26, 2014)

They could be easily year olds but he has huge dry warehouses they would have ben kept in, can humidity get to them in the bags indoors ????


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 26, 2014)

sure could since bags have a multitude of small holes.


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 26, 2014)

I have 3 more ton of same thing but different source that is this years 2nd or 3rd. delievery to our local farm store, I need to pull a bag of those to try....


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 26, 2014)

Here is the pellets that I am fighting, even though as I type this the fire is roaring but 20 minutes ago it was almost gone out... Never has died though.






These pellets never seem to fail, burn perfect with steady flame.







Physical examination of the two does not yield significant differences, they break, crumble, and appear similar, when looking at large lots the better ones are more consistent in size with fewer 1" long types mixed in.


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 26, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> sure could since bags have a multitude of small holes.



I cut one end off my bag and looked through from the inside out and wow, I am surprised and how many holes, I'm 1 tick pellet wiser now, thanks TJ


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 26, 2014)

yep sounds more like you got a bad batch of pellets than a size issue. And yes i never liked when i would see pellets stored outside covered in snow or rain poring down on them. Always thought how could those not be getting wet?! Thats one good thing i like about the pellets i get fresh made from the factory  good 100% burn and only $200 a ton. Just to bad size was not a little more consistent.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 26, 2014)

Its got to be those easy heatss. They got bad reviews anyway. Craigslist them if you can.  They look horrible in the picture


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 26, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> can we get some pics of the pellets them self?



Sure.....


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks CladMaster what stove do you have?


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 26, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> yep sounds more like you got a bad batch of pellets than a size issue. And yes i never liked when i would see pellets stored outside covered in snow or rain poring down on them. Always thought how could those not be getting wet?! Thats one good thing i like about the pellets i get fresh made from the factory  good 100% burn and only $200 a ton. Just to bad size was not a little more consistent.


How is yours running now ??


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 26, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> Thanks CladMaster what stove do you have?



This ...


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 26, 2014)

Good so far. I have been running it on #1 and #2 all last night and all day today. The only time it went out was when flame was way low on #1 and i opened hopper to add pellets.


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 26, 2014)

same stove i have CladMaster. No feed issues at all? Whats your cleaning schedule look like? How long have you been running it? How does it run on the lower settings?


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 26, 2014)

Robert_Nestle@hotmail said:


> same stove i have CladMaster. No feed issues at all? Whats your cleaning schedule look like? How long have you been running it? How does it run on the lower settings?



No feed issues on any setting. Gets cleaned out every 3 days. Got it last Wednesday, installed it myself, it replaced my 25-PDVC.  It runs great on the lower settings, you got to adjust the air via the damper that's built into the stove for it to burn correctly. When you get white ash on the back wall and all over the heat tubes, you have it set right with the air to fuel ratio.

The manual tells you how to operate the stove (PDF below).


----------



## Robert_Nestle@hotmail (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks! I have been looking for that manual!  Mine came with the last years manual for some reason.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 26, 2014)

Does anybody have any thoughts on the hopper that dosent hold 55lbs but claims to?


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 26, 2014)

Measured capacity was with lead shot !! 39 lbs. here !!


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 26, 2014)

I have one theory, they used a bag of smaller pellets. I have noticed that the Nature's Own pellets are smaller in size, thinner too.


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 26, 2014)

Ya, i would say they used dense and small.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 27, 2014)

If it helps doug. Just to let you know my stove. My friends from work both flames vary in hieght at all times. From burning high and licking the heat exchangers to burning low and just glowing in the burn pot. 2 diffrent stoves. I thinkthis is normal and varys cause of pellet length and so on. I think you just got a bad batch of easy heats. Maybe you should pick up a ton of tsc pellets and start cutting them with the easy heats  this way youll have a nicer flame and wont waste all the money you spent on those easy trash pellets


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 27, 2014)

Ya, I thought about it. I bought another couple of bags last evening just to study and when my stove goes empty today I will dump 1 in to experiment again but last night the Easys kept the house warm set on Medium and did not or has never for that matter quit so I will just burn through them and take my new found pellet wisdom forward. When I change lots in 14 more bags it may be totally different, the next three can from a different source and still have their water tight outer sleeve on them and were a recent delivery from the maker.

I might ought to go buy 10 bags of the TSC's to have and keep back for real cold. It is not like I don't have a furnace, I guess but i do not want to turn it on !!


----------



## Doug Doty (Nov 28, 2014)

I am thinking now that I may have had some pellets on the top 1/3 to 1/2 of my 1'st pallet from the stove dealer that were year old and had gotten wet as I am running great now with anything I throw at it. He's is turning out to be a bit unscrupulous and i think he set me up for failure with that pallet of pellets. The coverall was removed and gone, the pellets burned like crap till I got to the middle of the stack and his same stove is running like mine does now but he was running off a different Pallet. I am kind of wondering if the top was removed to put a layer of dry pellets on top to get a buyer going and that give me my great first day or day and a half out of those first 4 bags off the top. 

I admit this theory is a stretch but my 1st pallet was uncovered.  My stove would not hardly burn at all the 3rd and 4th day after the first 4 bags were gone. This continued until I dry filmed soaked the auger and that got me through the suspect damp pellets (20 bags) or so, and now it is running pretty darn good since I am burning from the middle of the pallet. It always would burn the TSC pellets when I threw them in throughout this ordeal. Stoning away all the burs on the auger is the only thing I really done that would remain long term since the dry film lube would wear away and did seem to after 3-4 days, then It struggled a bit for a couple more bags but not as bad as it once did, so I just let it go and now it has came out of it on these same pellets from the bottom 1/2 and is doing well. There has to be an explanation for this series of events and looking back it sure seems like pellet problems.  I don't know...


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, bad / wet / damp pellets will make all the difference.

When I get a bag that's got wet and then dried out with some of the pellets turning to dust I mix them little by little with a good bag of pellets so that the stove can burn the fines up.

I've not had any feed issues by doing this, the fines from the pellets fall just fine down the chute, and it makes for a good display in the fire box at times.


----------

